# Flat shell



## Susannadior (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi all, 

Murphy, my DT, is now 4 months old. He has doubled his weight since I got him, which is amazing, eats like a champ and gets plenty of UV and water. 

Question, his shell seems to be flatter than what I imagine it should be. He not super round, more of an ellipse. Can anyone tell me if this is normal or if he is lacking something in his lifestyle or diet?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 28, 2019)

DT's are not usually high domed. I think yours looks fine!


----------



## Susannadior (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you!! that's great news


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks just fine


----------

